# Elephant In The City



## Meanderer




----------



## Ina

Not even peanuts are cheap in today's economy. :wiggle:


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Shirley

:lofl:


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9770


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9798


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

Elephant tracks!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.
Around 2010 period



http://colon-dash.blogspot.co.uk/2010/12/pachiderm-parade.html

.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10141


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10164


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10225

View attachment 10226


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10268


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10294


----------



## Michael.

.

You got a friend in me

.
https://www.youtube.com/embed/PvNbUnB0438

.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10376


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

She really knows how to pachyderm!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> She really knows how to pachyderm!



LOL, good one!


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10438


----------



## Michael.

.



*There is no greater love in elephant society than the maternal kind. 
It is one of the most touching aspects of elephant social customs. 
Mother and child remain in constant touch. 
If a calf strays too far from its mother, she will fetch it. 
When the calf squeals in distress, its mother and others rush to its protection immediately. 
.
*
http://www.youtube.com/embed/ReNavhcXUYk

.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

[QUOThTE=Meanderer;147676]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Thats about the way I jump rope. The mind is willing but the body says no-no.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10500


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10530


----------



## Shirley

I think there is a lesson in there somewhere. ~~~~~~~~~~~~ I think.


----------



## Meanderer

Shirley said:


> I think there is a lesson in there somewhere. ~~~~~~~~~~~~ I think.


Don't put all your avocados in one basket.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10569


----------



## Shirley




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10572


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10618


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10639


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10707


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10769


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10785


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10816


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10832


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10848


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10905


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11793

View attachment 11794


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx

.........


----------



## Pappy

Really was an Elephant Hotel.


----------



## Meanderer

Ken N Tx said:


> .....View attachment 12992..View attachment 12992..View attachment 12992


Where did that 4th pink elephant go to?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Meanderer said:


> Where did that 4th pink elephant go to?



In your puter...Run your anti-virus...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13109View attachment 13110


----------



## Pappy

Cannonball.......


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13225


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13345


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13560


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13604


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13654


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13684


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13735


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Pack light.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Are we dressed up as Pandas or have we been kidnapped by the KKK ?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

A closer look shows this is not Mr. Peanut, but SifuPhil


----------



## Pappy

Nancy....he comes in all sizes and shapes. :hatlaugh:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

All so funny!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Ricola.......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Old elephant humor


----------



## Pappy

Elephant shower.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

How to hide an elephant!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 19806



Say WHAAAAT!


----------



## Shirley

Lol!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

*H**a**nd**F**i**st **A**r**t

*


----------



## Meanderer

That's amazing, Lara! I've heard that keeping an elephant is a handful...I guess that's true!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Never forgets???


----------



## Shirley

Oopsie!


----------



## Falcon

Oopsie !   Funny Shirley.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Shirley

Lol!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

:lol1:


----------



## Lara

Elephant in the City….


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Watch and listen to Lek's lullaby to a snoring Faa Mai at Elephant Nature Park


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Can't sleep?


----------



## RadishRose

WOW Lara, I loved that!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Vacuum-nose?  LOL


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Radish Rose, your post #120 was so cool. Same sort of style as this one.
This one is so whimsical and avant-garde. Artist: Silvia


----------



## Meanderer

Whooh!


----------



## Lara

meanderer, I sure wouldn't want to be under that thing!! Good find. Truly in the city. Now, try to figure this one out…haha. The title is "Elephant" so we know that much.


----------



## Meanderer

....looks like a shop-vac!


----------



## RadishRose

it does!!!


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 22445


Ahhh...the Republican Convention, in 2012!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Good Grief!! That is one GREAT shot!


----------



## RadishRose

It does seem so, but I think it's computer-imaged. Whatever the case I like to look at it.


----------



## Lara

The elephant alone is beautiful, so sweet, so lovable….I just wanna hug em and pinch those cute little cheeks (on his face).


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Have you hugged an elephant, today?


----------



## Lara




----------



## Shalimar

So cool!


----------



## Meanderer

Playing, among the stacks!  Like it!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

The ultimate Chia Pet! HAHA!


----------



## RadishRose

Yes, LOL. I love it, too


----------



## Lara

You're right! I never thought of them as Chia Pets but that's the 
technique they must have used with bigger ground cover seeds!
Here's a baby girls or toddlers winter hat. Maybe for halloween 
but otherwise nooo.


----------



## applecruncher

Lara, where was the photo of green shrub elepnants taken?


----------



## Shalimar

Love the hat Lara. I want one for Hallowe'en.


----------



## Meanderer

applecruncher said:


> Lara, where was the photo of green shrub elepnants taken?


...backtracking on google link, my guess is Mainland, China.(maybe where they are sold)


----------



## Lara

applecruncher, here are two websites that both show this picture in post #145. One only says the creator is based in the UK and ships worldwide. The other is more specific and says it's in Hyde Park, London. Here are the two links:

http://www.hometipsforwomen.com/green-elephants-using-hedge-shears-the-right-way

http://theneotraditionalist.com/2009/08/03/a-topiary-zoo/

Haha Shalimar, get someone to knit it for you and then be sure to post a pic here in the elephant thead. This I gotta see


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> applecruncher, here are two websites that both show this picture. One only says the creator is based in the UK and ships worldwide. The other is more specific and says it's in Hyde Park, London. Here are the two links:
> 
> http://www.hometipsforwomen.com/green-elephants-using-hedge-shears-the-right-way
> 
> http://theneotraditionalist.com/2009/08/03/a-topiary-zoo/
> 
> Haha Shalimar, get someone to knit it for you and then be sure to post a pic here in the elephant thead. This I gotta see
> 
> Edit: Oh, missed your post meanderer. China? really?



My educated guess.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pookie

What do you get when you cross an elephant with peanut butter?

You either get peanut butter that never forgets or an elephant that sticks to the roof of your mouth.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

I'm Walkin' Here!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, your graphic reminded me of Michael Jackson doing the moonwalk. At least one of these two elephants is really walking backwards.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

^ haha, moonwalking…good ones ^


----------



## Pappy

The monkey he got drunk
and sat on the elephant's trunk.
The elephant sneezed, and oh what a breeze

and what became of the monk?

Some ditty we use to say as youngsters. There was more to it but my memory is still asleep.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> The monkey he got drunk
> and sat on the elephant's trunk.
> The elephant sneezed, and oh what a breeze
> 
> and what became of the monk?
> Some ditty we use to say as youngsters. There was more to it but my memory is still asleep.


Here 'tis!   Tex nails it!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Meaning


An important and obvious topic, which everyone present is aware of, but which isn't discussed, as such discussion is considered to be uncomfortable.


Origin


The expression is of US origin, although the precise source isn't known. The meaning, if not the exact wording, dates from at least the 1950s and is possibly some years older than that. The first reference to the phrase that I have found is in The Charleston Gazette, July 1952:


"Chicago, that's an old Indian word meaning get that elephant out of your room."


It isn't clear quite what the author of that intended, but we can be sure he was being ironic. Chicago is a word coined by the people that now prefer to call themselves Native Americans. Their original meaning for the word isn't known, but we can be sure it wasn't anything to do with elephants.


The first known citation that uses the phrase with the clear intention of conveying our current understanding of the phrase is the title of Typpo and Hastings' book An elephant in the living room: a leader's guide for helping children of alcoholics, 1984.


The number of times that a variety of authors have called on the expression in recent years, whenever a topic that they thought was important and deserved more attention, has caused it to become clichéd. One commonly discussed such topic in the 1980s was used to be called 'the Northern Ireland question' or, more colloquially, the Troubles. The film director Alan Clarke made a documentary called Elephant in 1989. The film's screenplay was written by Bernard MacLaverty, who is reported as previously describing the Troubles as "the elephant in our living room".


In September 2006, the British artist Banksy set the phrase in visual form with an exhibit of a painted elephant in a room in the Barely Legal exhibition in Los Angeles. The theme of the exhibition was global poverty. By painting the elephant in the same bold pattern as the room's wallpaper, Banksy emphasized the phrase's meaning, by both making the elephant even more obvious and by giving those who chose to ignore it (like the woman in the tableau) an opportunity to pretend that it had blended into the wallpaper background.
Sources: http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/elephant-in-the-room.html


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks for the background on that expression Jim.


----------



## RadishRose

******************


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Shirley

I have heard it came about from somebody having a white elephant statue in their living room. It was hideous but no one wanted to say so to the owners.


----------



## Meanderer

...looks like an Indian elephant.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> ...looks like an Indian elephant.



It does. Smaller ears. Shirley, that theory does make sense. I wonder if it knows the 800 Pound Gorilla?


----------



## Shirley

I don't know but if I had that in my living room, I hope somebody would be kind enough to tell me it's hideous.


----------



## Meanderer

Shirley said:


> I don't know but if I had that in my living room, I hope somebody would be kind enough to tell me it's hideous.


...sure...you say that now.....but...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

That looks like a blueberry pie!


----------



## Lara

haha...blueberry pie. No doubt.


----------



## Lara

*Eletelephony*
Once there was an elephant
Who tried to use the telephant
No! No! I meant the elephone
Who tried to use the telephone
Dear me! I am not certain quite
That even now I've got it right.

How'er it was, he got his trunk
Entangled in the telephunk
The more he tried to get it free
The louder buzzed the telephee
I fear I better drop the song
Of elehop and telephong!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

aww...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Shirley

Lol


----------



## Lara

Poem _by Shel Silverstein_


----------



## Meanderer

A Pelicant! HA!  This is the same guy, who wrote the words to "A Boy Named Sue", as a poem!


----------



## Lara

I didn't know he wrote that! 
Joaquin Phoenix wrote this:


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

*Artist Unknown*


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> *Artist Unknown*
> 
> View attachment 23740


The artist is Nora MacPhail.  She makes baby elephant cards.


----------



## Meanderer

"Proof" of giant Martian Astroderms?   ....yeah, right!


----------



## Lara

As my friend was passing some elephants who were being held by only a rope tied to their legs. It was obvious that the elephants could, at anytime, break away from the ropes they were tied to but for some reason, they did not. 

My friend saw a trainer nearby and asked why these beautiful, magnificent animals just stood there and made no attempt to get away. “Well”, he said. “when they are very young and much smaller we use the same size rope to tie them and at that age, it’s enough to hold them. As they grow up, they are conditioned to believe they cannot break away. They believe the rope can still hold them, so they never try to break free.”

My friend was amazed. These animals could at any time break free from their bonds but because they believed they couldn’t, they were stuck right where they were. The powerful and gigantic creature has limited its present abilities by the limitations of its past.

Like the elephants, how many of us go through life holding onto a belief that we cannot do something simply because we failed at it once before? How many of us refuse to attempt something new and challenging because of our so called mindset?


----------



## Meanderer

Very interesting, Lara!  I guess that "never forgetting" can be a bad thing!


----------



## Lara

Made of Spoons


----------



## Meanderer

Pink Elephants....sure!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Take note!


----------



## Shalimar

Too funny. Lol.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Thanks for that Meanderer.  I learn something new every day it seems.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Eewwww.


----------



## Meanderer

ELEPHANTS IN COLUMBUS CIRCLE: PETER WOYTUK ON BROADWAY


----------



## NancyNGA

"Electric Pylons with Elephant,"  by Nick Brandt, 2014






Wildlife Photography by Nick Brandt


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

One of the first motion pictures of an elephant, made around 1878 by  Eadweard Muybridge (1830-1904) on a zoopraxiscope.

(A zoo-what?!?  )


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Bond Voyage.


----------



## Meanderer

Mama Mia!


----------



## Meanderer

Christmas in Africa


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Meanderer

Here's Where Ringling Bros. Is Sending Its Circus Elephants to Retire


"Within three years, the circus will end elephant acts and transfer its last 13 performers to live on a remote 200-acre site, already home to 30 elephants".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

I went to the animal fair,
The birds and the beasts were there,
The big baboon by the light of the moon
Was combing his auburn hair,
The monkey bumped the skunk,
And sat on the elephant's trunk;
The elephant sneezed and fell to his knees,
And that was the end of the monk,
The monk, the monk, the monk,
The monk, the monk, the monk.


----------



## Meanderer

The Surrealist's Elephant


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

In my whole life, I've never even thought about elephants having teeth.  Now how thoughtless is that.


----------



## Meanderer

*WASHING THE ELEPHANT*

*By Barbara Ras*


"Isn’t it always the heart that wants to wash
the elephant, begging the body to do it
with soap and water, a ladder, hands,
in tree shade big enough for the vast savannas
of your sadness, the strangler fig of your guilt,
the cratered full moon’s light fuelling
the windy spooling memory of elephant"?.........
Continue


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Saint Patrick's Day!:kiwi-fruit:


----------



## Meanderer

FUN ELEPHANT FACTS


----------



## Meanderer

Hope he remembers to tip big!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, that looks like meals on heels.


----------



## Pappy

:lol1:


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Pappy, that looks like meals on heels.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Ironic........


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> View attachment 38045



Great photo!!!

Rush hour


----------



## Pappy

Nothing like a cold shower on a hot day.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

More circus elephants, marching down Second Avenue in New York City, 1955


----------



## Meanderer

GOOD MORNING!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Young Elephant Rescued From Well - Kerala, India

A backhoe was brought in to help dig a makeshift slope in the wall of the well.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Can't sleep....try counting elephants!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

_"Mabel Normand __(s_ilent film actress) _with an elephant made out of walnuts. Because the world demanded it." _


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"At Aswan, in the Nile River there are several islands but Elephantine Island and Kitchener Island are the largest.  Elephantine Island was originally called Yebu, which is the ancient Egyptian word for elephant. The Greeks called the island Elephantine because of the ivory trade that was done on the island".

"But, all you have to do is to look and see what the rock formations look like, and you can easily see why it was called Elephantine Island".


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## HipGnosis

Lara said:


> As my friend was passing some elephants who were being held by only a rope tied to their legs. It was obvious that the elephants could, at anytime, break away from the ropes they were tied to but for some reason, they did not.
> My friend saw a trainer nearby and asked why these beautiful, magnificent animals just stood there and made no attempt to get away. “Well”, he said. “when they are very young and much smaller we use the same size rope to tie them and at that age, it’s enough to hold them. As they grow up, they are conditioned to believe they cannot break away. They believe the rope can still hold them, so they never try to break free.”
> 
> My friend was amazed. These animals could at any time break free from their bonds but because they believed they couldn’t, they were stuck right where they were. The powerful and gigantic creature has limited its present abilities by the limitations of its past.
> 
> Like the elephants, how many of us go through life holding onto a belief that we cannot do something simply because we failed at it once before? How many of us refuse to attempt something new and challenging because of our so called mindset?


I've known this for years, and wonder the same thing.  That's why if I ever start getting tattoos, my second one will be a coil of rope with a feather resting on it - in a place that I will see it every day (possibly in the mirror).   I actually went to get that tattoo once, but the guy would only do it twice as big as I want.


----------



## Meanderer

"Tembo, Mother of Elephants, Commerce Court Courtyard, 199 Bay Street
This is one of the largest bronze elephant statue in the world and worth finding. Tucked away below King Street inside Commerce Courtyard amongst suits, and skirts-andrunning-shoe-combos is Tembo (Swahili for elephant) and her two babies. Don't try sitting on these bronze babes by Derrick Stephan Hudson during business hours, or security will politely ask you to step off".


----------



## Meanderer

*"If you were an elephant …*

… the world would be a bright, smellier, noisier place – and you would be a better, wiser, kinder person. The author of Being a Beast explains all". by Charles Foster








"If you were an elephant living wild in a western city, you’d be confused and disgusted.





You’d have one two-fingered hand swinging from your face – a hand as sensitive as tumescent genitals, but which could smash a wall or pick a cherry. With that hand you’d explore your best friends’ mouths, just for the sake of friendship. With that hand you’d smell water miles away and the flowers at your feet. You’d sift it all, triaging. Category 1: immediate danger. Category 2: potential threat. Category 3: food and water. Category 4: weather forecasts – short and long range. Category 5: pleasure".


----------



## Lara

*" Paradise" *by Coldplay 
(Elephants in Paradise? Why? Don't ask me, I'm just the messenger)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CeeCee

That would be me!


----------



## Meanderer

Hey, Hold it..........!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Airlander 1


----------



## NancyNGA

_Elephantine Colossus, Coney Island, Brooklyn, NY (1884-1896)
_(not pink)_
_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Minneapolis, Minnesota, 1925


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

Groan...


----------



## Lara

Elephants in the snow


----------



## Pappy




----------



## ProsperosDaughter

When my Mom was pregnant with me she and my Dad were staying with his Sister. One morning Mom woke up very early. It was so quiet in the house. Everyone was still asleep. There was no sound of anything really. She got dressed and went outside. Marching down the middle street was a parade of elephants each one holding the tail of the one in front. They were walking from the train depot to the park near my Aunts house for the circus.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

City Elephants


----------



## NancyNGA

Sculptural park, Bratsk, Russia






http://vsuete.com/favorite-cartoon-characters-sculptural-park/


----------



## Meanderer

"Tembo" the life-size oil painting of an African elephant by wildlife artist Richard Symonds


----------



## Lara

Decoupage Art Light-Switch by John Darian


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Thanks for the amazing video, Rose!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Thanks for the amazing video, Rose!



So glad you enjoyed it, too.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

:rose:Rose! That video! (post306) One of the most incredible and touching videos I've seen. 
They can be such respectful gentle giants when not feeling challenged.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>



Magnificent! :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Colombo has a vibrant city life and is one of the busiest cities in Sri Lanka.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Lara

The Thinker


----------



## RadishRose

NancyNGA said:


>



Nancy, this is amazing! I've never seen anything like it in my life. Thanks!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Meanderer

hossthehermit said:


> View attachment 50622



Not a real mountain of course, but a computer generated picture.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of IKE!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


>



*C*hief *E*lephant *O*fficer?


----------



## RadishRose

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Meanderer

Edward's Elephant in Longboat


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


>



The Bully by Alexander Jansson  (goes with Pappy's signature)


----------



## Lara

haha...very observant and resourceful, meanderer


----------



## Lara

Beware of the Dog!


----------



## Meanderer

*Happy Mother's Day!*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Vintage images reveal impromptu elephant show
A truck breakdown led to the demonstration near Green Park School.

"It was pure luck for passers-by who happened to be at Bradstreet Mobil Service Station, 1068 E. Isaacs Ave., when a truck broke down on June 20, 1966". 

"At that time, Highway 410 ran through town on Isaacs Avenue, which brought traffic right past the fueling station, now home to Tony’s Sub Shop, and through downtown to Ninth Avenue".

"The truck ferried circus elephants that disembarked and put on an impromptu demonstration on the lot catercorner from Green Park School at Isaacs and Clinton Street".


----------



## RadishRose

Whatta sight!


----------



## Ferocious




----------



## Meanderer

What I find remarkable about this story, is the difference in the response by the town's people, compared to that of today.  No one taking pictures. A newspaper photographer took these shots, but no selfies with the "Elphies"!  No police presence, let alone swat teams.  No crown control, or animal rights folks with signs.  

The children are out front, close up. They know what an elephant is and show no fear...only curiosity.  Why, this wouldn't be the case today.  Even if it was an episode on "Mayberry", Barney would ruin the essence of innocence.  

It seems that common sense was allowed to prevail.  

A truck broke down.  A truck that happened to be loaded with elephants.  It just happened to be near a service station.  So it was decided that they would all take a break, while the truck was repaired.  Win- Win!

1966....Ah...the good old days!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Early morning stroll!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Elephant in the City. The end.


----------



## Ferocious

Just a thought......
Elephants do huge poo's like cannon balls, does someone follow behind with a collection truck?   :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Keesha

I’ve never really been that interested in investigating that.


----------



## IKE

Ferocious said:


> Just a thought......
> Elephants do huge poo's like cannon balls, does someone follow behind with a collection truck?   :hatlaugh1:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ferocious

IKE said:


> View attachment 54256





Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## RadishRose

...........


----------



## Meanderer

Yeah, right!


----------



## Lara

"The Miniature Menagerie" by Eric fan


----------



## Lara

"Lazy Afternoon" by Sipo Liimatainen


----------



## Meanderer

Recycled art South Africa


----------



## Ferocious

An elephant robbed a grocery store and the police asked a witness, "Would you recognise the robber if you saw him again?"

"No," said the witness, "He had a hood over his head."


----------



## Lara

Eric Fan - "Tuba"


----------



## Meanderer

"Octopus's Garden" The Beatles


----------



## RadishRose

That sure is one happy pachyderm! Delightful. Thanks, Meanderer.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Surreal Fine Art Photography...


----------



## Furryanimal

A squirrel is relaxing in his tree when it suddenly starts to shake violently. He looks outside and sees an elephant climbing the tree.The squirrel says “hey elephant, what are you doing?”
The elephant replies “I’m climbing this tree to eat some pears!”
“You dummy,” sayeth the squirrel, “this is a pine tree… there’s no pears up here.”
The elephant says “I know, I brought my own!”


----------



## IKE




----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Surreal Fine Art Photography...




Must have been a big caterpillar, Lara.......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Meanderer

……..NO Bet!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Ferocious

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

"Look, no 'ands!"

"Good job I've got claws then, Jumbo!"


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Elephan-tea!


----------



## Lara

*Blind Men and the Elephant – A Poem by John Godfrey Saxe*
Here is John Godfrey Saxe’s (1816-1887) version of _Blind Men and the Elephant:

It was six men of Indostan,
To learning much inclined, 
Who went to see the Elephant
(Though all of them were blind), 
That each by observation
Might satisfy his mind. 

The First approach'd the Elephant, 
And happening to fall
Against his broad and sturdy side, 
At once began to bawl: 
"God bless me! but the Elephant
Is very like a wall!" 

The Second, feeling of the tusk, 
Cried, -"Ho! what have we here
So very round and smooth and sharp? 
To me 'tis mighty clear, 
This wonder of an Elephant
Is very like a spear!" 

The Third approach'd the animal, 
And happening to take
The squirming trunk within his hands, 
Thus boldly up and spake: 
"I see," -quoth he- "the Elephant
Is very like a snake!" 

The Fourth reached out an eager hand, 
And felt about the knee: 
"What most this wondrous beast is like
Is mighty plain," -quoth he,- 
"'Tis clear enough the Elephant 
Is very like a tree!" 

The Fifth, who chanced to touch the ear, 
Said- "E'en the blindest man
Can tell what this resembles most; 
Deny the fact who can, 
This marvel of an Elephant
Is very like a fan!" 

The Sixth no sooner had begun
About the beast to grope, 
Then, seizing on the swinging tail
That fell within his scope, 
"I see," -quoth he,- "the Elephant
Is very like a rope!" 

And so these men of Indostan
Disputed loud and long, 
Each in his own opinion
Exceeding stiff and strong, 
Though each was partly in the right, 
And all were in the wrong! 

MORAL, 

So, oft in theologic wars 
The disputants, I ween, 
Rail on in utter ignorance 
Of what each other mean; 
And prate about an Elephant 
Not one of them has seen!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Babar!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*Sabu Visits The Twin Cities Alone - John Prine*


----------



## Pappy

A circus, somewhere, rotting away in the woods.


----------



## RadishRose

deleted


----------



## Meanderer

Noah rides an elephant at the zoo


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*Bach on Piano for Blind Elephant*

Lam Duan is the name of an old blind elephant, her name means “Tree with Yellow Flowers”.  Lam Duan has been blind most of her life.  Lam Duan lives at Elephants World, Thailand.  









Silver Trumpet tree, Thailand


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>



....face rings a bell!


----------



## RadishRose

I don't know how you do it, Meanderer.....


----------



## Lara

:lofl:..."face rings a bell"...that was brilliant Meanderer. Cool pic RR


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Mosaic Elephant Pattern


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*In Love with Lucy the Elephant of Margate City  (LINK)*



> “My invention consists of a building in the form of an animal, the body of which is floored and divided into rooms…the legs contain the stairs which leads to the body…”



According to The *History of Lucy*, a booklet written by William McMahon together with the *Save the Lucy Committee*, that is the wording on the original 1882 patent application submitted by James V. Lafferty, Jr., the designer and builder of Lucy.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> *In Love with Lucy the Elephant of Margate City  (LINK)*
> 
> 
> 
> According to The *History of Lucy*, a booklet written by William McMahon together with the *Save the Lucy Committee*, that is the wording on the original 1882 patent application submitted by James V. Lafferty, Jr., the designer and builder of Lucy.


----------



## Meanderer

Lucy....you have a lotta spainin' to do!


----------



## Meanderer

Room inside Elephant




 “renovated interior - you can rent this space for special events”


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Duster

Be sure to keep your elephant warm.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

deleted


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


>


So cute!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


>


Ken, when I was a child we had a song

"I asked my mother for 50 cents
To see the elephant jump the fence
He jumped so high
He reached the sky 
And never came back till 4th of July"


----------



## Meanderer

"There's a bright, golden haze on the meadow. The corn is as high as a elephant's eye. And it looks like it's climbing clear up to the sky."  Musical Oklahoma


----------



## Meanderer

What's different from 2019 Dumbo and the original?  (LINK)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


I never pick up hitch-hiking elephants......one can't be too careful!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## debodun

My elephant collection.


----------



## debodun

More


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> More
> 
> View attachment 105384View attachment 105385View attachment 105386View attachment 105387View attachment 105388


Very cute!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

Oh....another school day????


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jerry old

Mr. Spock said jumping elephants and elephants on trampolines are not logical.


----------



## RadishRose

jerry old said:


> Mr. Spock said jumping elephants, elephants on trampolines is not logical.


No, elephants cannot jump.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Where to Rent an Elephant...   "Have Trunk Will Travel"




Most people could be forgiven for fantasizing about what their weddings may look like. But some weddings just would not be complete without a guest who could consume 200 pounds of food and imbibe 50 gallons of beverage.
A guest elephant, that is.

Typically, that would be for a South Asian wedding, where the groom might be expected to arrive at the wedding atop an elaborately decorated elephant. Arranging for one may not be very difficult in India, but here in the United States?
That’s where Have Trunk Will Travel of Perris, Calif., comes in. Kari Johnson, an owner, said that one of her five elephants can be hired locally for about $6,500, with the cost rising depending on how distant the event is. An elaborate outfit for the elephant is included in the fee.

And Rosie, Dixie, Tai, Becky and Kitty are not one-trick ponies. “We did one that was a Jewish wedding, and the elephant smashed the glass for the groom,” she said. “People really just love elephants.”


----------



## Meanderer

Elephant Building Bangkok City Thailand


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Beethoven “Moonlight Sonata” for Old Elephant

_"Mongkol is a 61-year-old former logging elephant. His captive-held life was spent hauling trees in the Thai forest.  His body shape is deformed through hard labor, he lost his right eye and tusk in this brutal logging practice.  Mongkol was rescued and brought to Elephants World to spend the rest of his days relaxing peacefully in freedom by the River Kwai. 

I discovered Mongkol is an extremely gentle, sensitive elephant who enjoys music, especially this slow movement by Beethoven which I play to him occasionally in the day and night". _


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Remember......ElephantsGerald


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Large family


----------



## Meanderer

WOW  'AT'S SWELL!


----------



## RadishRose

Cher helps Kaavan the lonely elephant find a new life​, and maybe even love, after a grim 35 years​https://www.cbsnews.com/news/kaavan-loneliest-elephant-update-cher-escape-islamabad-zoo-to-cambodia/


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Robot Elephant in the 1950's


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Elephant herd in Tsavo, Kenya, in the 1950's


----------



## Meanderer

On This Day in 1955 Elephants Took Flight - Terry Weaver​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Occupied Japan Ceramic ELEPHANT Ashtray Set


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

​


----------



## Meanderer

Sesame Street - "I'm the Elephant Elevator Operator!"​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Sesame Street - "I'm the Elephant Elevator Operator!"​


Hahaha, the taller muppet guy in the blue suit looks like Gene Wilder!


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Meanderer

If you want a bold statement in your garden try elephant ear!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Elephant Ring in Recycled Sterling​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Wikipedia says, "Seeing *pink elephants*" is a euphemism for drunken hallucination 
caused by alcoholic hallucinosis or delirium tremens. The term dates back 
to at least the early 20th century. Is this telling us something about the artist?


----------



## PamfromTx

I'm sure this has already been posted; but, I just loved it when I found it in Pinterest.  That baby is too cute!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

A herd of wild elephants rampaging through southern China is back on the move.









https://nypost.com/2021/06/12/wild-elephants-back-on-the-move-in-china-after-300-mile-trek/


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Conversations with the Moon


----------



## Meanderer

If elephants could fly......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Classical piano soothes old elephants at Thai sanctuary


----------



## Lara

Photographic Commentary on Urban Sprawl...


----------



## Irwin

This story was posted once before, but it's a heartwarming tale that perhaps is what we need right about now...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Giant Three-Headed Elephant - The Ancient City - Bang Pu Seaside Bangkok


----------



## Lara

Elephants in the City


----------



## Meanderer

Eleanor the Elegant Elephant


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

@RadishRose , that's incredible and so much fun to watch!! 
And @Meanderer ,Eleanor the Elegant Elephant. Thank you both for my morning cup of JOY!!


----------



## Lara

You're too chicken to win
and he remembers everything.
Bet the elephant is glad he got on board.


----------



## Meanderer

Elephant Head - Secret Wooden Puzzle Box


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Goodnight my friends


----------



## timoc

Lara said:


> View attachment 175608


"How the heck did they get into my garden?"


----------



## jerry old

Meanderer said:


> Beethoven “Moonlight Sonata” for Old Elephant
> 
> 
> _I discovered Mongkol is an extremely gentle, sensitive elephant who enjoys music, especially this slow movement by Beethoven which I play to him occasionally in the day and night". _


Post 484
This is communication at it's greatest level.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"This was in the display case at Barnes and Noble. It's a violin made up like an elephant. I'm quite sure it's not playable".

Elephant Violin


----------



## Meanderer

The elephant herd was once an iconic symbol of the Ringling Bros. Circus. The herd was retired in 2016 and the circus closed a year later.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The elephant herd was once an iconic symbol of the Ringling Bros. Circus. The herd was retired in 2016 and the circus closed a year later.


I'm so glad the herd is retired !


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_The Elegant Elephant



_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

The elephant below with the umbrella on the far right is sitting on a bench with a dog.


----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Leonie

An Elephant in the City.  Brisbane City.  An artwork called 'The World Turns'.  It was quite controversial when it first appeared.


----------



## Meanderer

Another view





https://blog.qagoma.qld.gov.au/michael-parekowhai-the-world-turns-a-warm-witty-outdoor-sculpture/
"Registers of tactility and physical presence, such as texture, solidity, mass, inertia and torsion, are often evoked through the careful construction of oppositions. Levity plays against gravity, volume against emptiness, light against darkness, the location and constituent forces of other bodies against those of our own. In visual analysis, these oppositions are often described as contrasts or tensions, and they become a certain measure of the success of  a given work of sculpture".


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Friends....


----------



## Meanderer

"As we all know, elephants never forget. Yes, an elephant's memory is a thing remarkable. Like a steel trap from which nothing can escape. It is for this reason that one should be very careful when borrowing money from an elephant".


----------



## Meanderer

_"They say that somewhere in Africa the elephants have a secret grave where they go to lie down, unburden their wrinkled gray bodies, and soar away, light spirits at the end."_ ― Robert McCammon, Boy's Life





"Believe it or not, this magnificent Elephants' Graveyard is a sand sculpture by Paul Hoggart and his wife Remy.  This was not the couple's first attempt as you can imagine. They have traveled the world impressively creating beauty on beaches and everywhere there is sand. You must see more here. "


----------



## Meanderer

_  ELEPHANTS_ are terrified by ....Ants
VIDEO
"The legend is that a mouse can freak out elephants, but the truth is that their worst enemy is much smaller: Ants. Elephants get scared of ants. That's what Jacob Goheen and Todd Palmer have discovered in Africa's sub-Saharian savanna".

"Goheen and Palmer observed that, during a really dry year, most trees in were obliterated by hungry elephant herds. Only a single species of tree stood up, untouched: The Acacia drepanolobium, also called the whistling-thorn tree or ant tree".

"These acacias are a refuge for ants. They feed them with a sweet substance and, in exchange, the ants will attack the elephants whenever they get near it, invading their trunks and biting them badly. The scientists tested this by feeding the plant to the animals with and without ants, as well as other species with and without ants. The elephants didn't touch any of vegetation with ants in them".


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

New York City 2nd Ave.,March 27,1955.




A look back at 70 years of circus elephant photographs as the Ringling Bros. elephants get set for their last New York City show this weekend.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Children with a circus elephant on a Chicago Street, c. 1915. Looks as though the onlookers are having fun.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

_Gomphotheres_ were elephant-like proboscideans, but not belonging to the family Elephantidae.


----------



## Meanderer

Clovis People Hunted Gomphotheres 13,400 Years Ago, Archaeological Evidence Indicates


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Clovis People Hunted Gomphotheres 13,400 Years Ago, Archaeological Evidence Indicates


When I saw 'gomphothere' in your thread about the girl's skeleton found in a sinkhole, I had to look him up. 

Thanks for the article. I'll be reading more of it later.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## JonSR77

Pink Elephant Prank


----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of @Pappy!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## JonSR77

Pavarotti Loves Elephants....


----------



## RadishRose

JonSR77 said:


> Pavarotti Loves Elephants....


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Never forget your Coffee!



_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer

Summer Elephant


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella

A boy makes a friend at the London Zoo, 1958.


----------



## Meanderer

Because of their weight, Mars is "Off Limits" to elephants!


----------



## Mizmo

having fun.......


----------



## RadishRose

I asked my mother for fifty cents​
by Anonymous
I asked my mother for fifty cents
To see the elephant jump the fence.
He jumped so high he reached the sky,
And didn't get back till the Fourth of July.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Because of their weight, Mars is "Off Limits" to elephants!


How Much Do You Weigh On Mars?​
_If your weight is 150 pounds (68 kg), you would weigh just 57 pounds (26 kg) on Mars.
_
So, roughly a third?


----------



## Meanderer

The Extraordinary Elephant

by Anonymous






> The extraordinary elephant climbed on the trapeze
> And hung there by his knees
> In a manner sure to please,
> While a wondering crowd gathered about.
> The monkey, when he heard their admiring shout,
> Upon a high trapeze,
> With the very greatest ease,
> Hanging by his tail, whirled around and in and out.
> But in vain is all his skill, for the wise crowd only sees
> The extraordinary elephant hanging by his knees.


----------



## Meanderer

Elephant Rock in Valley of Fire


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RubyK

Elephant Rock in New Zealand


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose

Eletelephony​​







Once there was an elephant,
Who tried to use the telephant—
No! No! I mean an elephone
Who tried to use the telephone—
(Dear me! I am not certain quite
That even now I’ve got it right.)
Howe’er it was, he got his trunk
Entangled in the telephunk;
The more he tried to get it free,
The louder buzzed the telephee—
(I fear I’d better drop the song
Of elephop and telephong!)​Laura Elizabeth Richards


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Elephant On The Telephone
Poet: C Richard Miles

There’s an elephant on the telephone
Who wants to make a trunk call
To the elegant but pleasant gent
That he calls his negligent uncle
Who had forgotten, since he’s not
An elephant with great foresight, 
To tie a tight knot upon the spot
In his cotton handkerchief, a fortnight
Ago in November, so he’d remember
That December’s the time for going shopping
For expensive gifts he intends to fit
In the elephant’s huge Christmas stocking.​


----------



## RadishRose

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586025297761157126


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


They can dance and also sing!


----------



## Meanderer

​









​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> He is giving them his telephone number!


----------



## RadishRose

To make a trunk call?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Nemo2

Not in 'The City', but in Sri Lanka 1985:


----------



## RadishRose

Nemo2 said:


> Not in 'The City', but in Sri Lanka 1985:
> 
> View attachment 255249


Is this you @Nemo2 ?


----------



## Nemo2

RadishRose said:


> Is this you @Nemo2 ?


Indeed it is/was.


----------



## RadishRose

Nemo2 said:


> Indeed it is/was.


You look very nice up there! That must have been a thrill. I love elephants but I'm afraid of their size and often feel heartsick at the way they've been treated.


----------



## Nemo2

RadishRose said:


> You look very nice up there! That must have been a thrill. I love elephants but I'm afraid of their size and often feel heartsick at the way they've been treated.


It was an Indian Elephant, don't think an African would be so compliant.
This pic is from the Elephant Orphanage in Sri Lanka:


----------



## RadishRose

Compliments of Paco Dennis


----------



## Meanderer

Beware the fearsome subway elephants of New York.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------

